
Dorm Living for Professionals Comes to San Francisco - betterfuture
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjx4Jr35tXZAhVF7WMKHUFNCFcQFggsMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2018%2F03%2F04%2Ftechnology%2Fdorm-living-grown-ups-san-francisco.html&usg=AOvVaw13pUwBsZBl-1Qggsgb9AEb
======
emiliobumachar
The HN parenthesized domain says "google.com", but it redirects to the NYT.

------
payne92
The boarding (lodging) house is back. We've come full cycle!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boarding_house](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boarding_house)

------
throwawayrp
What used to be a hostels once, is now becoming a form of urban living in SF.
At this rate, we might end up in less than 50 sq. ft of living in next 20
years.

I feel miserable and wish I was born in 70s or 80s.

~~~
abrown28
Move to Texas and live in a mansion

------
bassman9000
_expressly creating dorms for many of the non-tech population._

The new serfs

------
overcast
Well that sounds like hell. You could be a writer anywhere, for FAR LESS than
$1900 in rent to live in a dorm.

